# Id,pls



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Id pls,I brought it as S.Rhom,there is no scute at belly,it was 3.5"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Serrasalmus sanchezi.


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ja said:


> Serrasalmus sanchezi.


Thx for fast reply!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope you didn't pay too much for it.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Without a doubt, Sanchezi... Not a bad looking one at that. Perhaps it'll end up being a purple spilo.


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

GoJamieGo said:


> Without a doubt, Sanchezi... Not a bad looking one at that. Perhaps it'll end up being a purple spilo.


Ok,Thx alot for helping me.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GoJamieGo said:


> Without a doubt, Sanchezi... Not a bad looking one at that. Perhaps it'll end up being a purple spilo.


I agree it is a nice looking sanchezi.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Purple Sanchezi, No such thing as a purple spilo :laugh:


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

juvi sanchezi..


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

chomp chomp said:


> juvi sanchezi..


Thanls for all!


----------

